# 3 Legged Cat in KY Needs Good Home- Pics Added!



## 3LeggedMoe (Jul 20, 2008)

I was at the local shelter for something else the other day and saw a lovely light orange cat with a badly injured open right front leg wound. I knew they would put him down as they don't have the resources to handle such things. SO, I am a sucker and footed the bill for him to have it amputated. He was just too nice a kitty and I hated to think of him being euthanized if I could save him. 

He had his RF amputated and was neutered yesterday and is doing very well, already has adapted. Wasn't using that leg much before anyway due to the severe injury. I can't keep him as an inside cat but worst case scenario he could live in our barn. I would REALLY rather he find a good inside home so he won't be at such risk. I gave him a second chance, hoping someone can give him a third. 

Very cute boy, sweet, affectionate, 2-3yo male. Handsome light orange, good sized cat, some white on face and chest. I have pics by email. ANY help is most appreciated, he needs someone to love him. Please email to buschkn at aol dot com 

THANKS!!


----------



## 3LeggedMoe (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are a couple pics, hope this works.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He is lovely. I hope he finds a wonderful forever home soon. You might try listing him on Petfinder.com, or seeing is a local rescue group would mind listing him for you.


----------

